# Dorper Ram not putting weight on.



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

My Dorper Ram wore himself out this breeding season. I brought him home and I'm trying to get weight back on him. I dewormed him, but his membranes were lighter than I am comfortable with. I have given him a couple injections of Delorex vitamins, but his appetite is just not that aggressive yet. It's been about 3 weeks. He's active and loves hay and grass, and I have tried different feeds, but nothing makes him jump up and down at feeding time. Any suggestions to get him back on track?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

DId you repeat the worming? DId the wormer you used kill the worms or are they worms unaffected by whichever wormer you used?
Does he have sheep minerals?
What about lice? 
Cocci?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Worms are clear and no cocci. Lice is a no too. He has free choice minerals and will eat them. It's frustrating.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just one of those boys huh. Can you give sheep Vit B to stimulate appetite?


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I gave him a couple shots of that, but didn't know how often I could give them. He is getting tired of me messing with him though. He is halter broke, but has decided to be hard to catch now. Ugh.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:scratch: :idea: Maybe Calf Manna pellet feed if sheep can eat that. I know it is good for building up some extra weight.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going o try Catosal injections. he's being a real pain in my :angry:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Has he been tested for Johne's? Might want to test him just to be safe. But after breeding season...not unusual to see thin bucks or rams. I'd just keep him on free choice quality hay and maybe grain him a bit as long as he's clear for everything else. Wouldn't be a bad idea to get a fecal run either if you haven't already.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Fecal clear and no Johnes. He just doesn't like grain. Hay and pasture is fine for him. The other rams cannot wait until grain time. He is separated and just doesn't seem to have a huge appetite.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

He has been tested for everything under the sun. He CBC and profile did show some anemia, but it is getting better. He is just not eating the way I would prefer.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Does the wormer you used kill tape worms? I know they won't lighten the membranes... just something to look into. Other wise I don't know what it could be and hope he gets over it soon.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Have you tried plain alfalfa pellets? I know it sounds simplistic but my St. Croix ram went through a rough patch last year and that is the only thing he would eat besides hay.

I would not give calf manna as the copper levels are geared to horses, cattle and goats.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Does he have a bad tooth?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok apologies in advance for this post, it is a bit all over the place. Basically my brain is just vomiting a bunch of different ideas for you. 



B vitamins can stimulate appetite ... you can try injecting him. Oh sorry I just read back again and see that you have tried that. 

Also if he doesnt like grain you can get protein licks (make sure you get the ones made from lupins not urea) that are like a mineral block but protein instead, which might help him. 

You might also try a molasses lick which are great for putting weight on cattle. 

I dont know whether you get it over there but here in Australia we get a product called Speedi-Beet which is great for bulking them up. It might just be a case of thinking outside the box until you find something he likes. 

Also, if you can get chopped hay (I think thats what you guys call it, we call it chaff) and if he likes that, you should be able to hide some grain in it. 

If his hay is free choice, you might try limiting it so he gets a little more hungry - might just get him to eat some grain. 

Speaking of hay, you might try a higher quality hay (not sure what you are feeding him) but for example, if you are feeding grass hay maybe try alfalfa (give him plenty of ammonium chloride if you do). Or if you can get it, wheaten hay (not wheaten straw) is amazing for putting weight on critters. My dry does used to get over fat and thats all they were eating.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Great advise. I dewormed him again with cydectin pour on, as a drench then have him weekly injections of a product called Catasol. Its for appetite, anemia and general thrift. AMAZING RESULTS. Now he is running the fence line when he sees me coming at feeding time. I med to post before and after pictures.


----------

